# Sauerkraut Balls



## blissful (Nov 1, 2011)

We made these sauerkraut balls last night. They were a treat! Yum.

Here is the recipe:
In a mixing bowl.
1 quart drained chopped sauerkraut
1 lb pork sausage
1/2 C. chopped onion (fine)
3 oz. cream cheese (warm)
1 t. mustard
1/2 t. salt (depends on sauerkraut saltiness)
1/4 t. pepper
2 eggs
1/2 C. flour

Make into golf ball sized balls, rolled in egg/milk mixture (if dry), then rolled in fresh bread crumbs. If the mixture is wet, roll in fresh bread crumbs.
Fry in a cast iron frying pan with about 1/3 inch oil, turn when brown, brown the other side. Keep hot in a pan in the oven until they are all fried and cooked through.

Serve with a dipping sauce of mayo and mustard, or Miracle whip and mustard. (yellow or brown depending on your taste)

We altered the recipe to use ground chicken (which is wet-grr) instead of pork sausage. The resulting mixture was wetter, so we added more bread crumbs to the mixture so it would hold together. 
The sauerkraut was homemade and already chopped well, the onions from the garden.
The recipe also said you could refrigerate the mixture for 2 hours before rolling into balls--though we aren't patient enough for that.
We could have added spices and next time we probably will add sausage like spices, though, they were good just as they turned out.
The dipping sauce we used was a ranch homemade dressing with a little brown mustard added. It was good too.

Nice treat for a cool evening in the fall! Enjoy.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2011)

These sound really really good to me Bliss!!  I've printed the recipe for our next family party and I bet they will be a hit!  Something different for the appetizer table! ........thanks for the recipe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh-Blissful, a friend of mine's mom used to make those! I haven't had them in years (nor thought about them). Thanks for bringing back that memory. We have homemade sauerkraut...I've put this on my "must make" this winter list!


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 1, 2011)

I have made them similiar to yours only we deep fried ours.:

Saurkraut, drained well & chopped
Diced ham
Shredded mozzarella
Equal parts of each.
Bind with sour cream.
Roll into balls.
Double bread them: Flour, egg wash & bread crumbs (twice)

Deep fry at 350

Some will substitute ham with chopped corned beef.

Yummy!


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG...corned beef??? That would be so good! You guys are amazing! I'm going to give these a go, they sound delicious.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh yum, guys.  C&P!


----------



## blissful (Nov 1, 2011)

Corned beef!
My son and I were talking about that last night. Just make them with the reuben ingredients, corned beef, sauerkraut, swiss cheese, rye bread crumbs and thousand island dipping sauce.......mmmmmm.

I had a couple of them this afternoon--the original ones. MMM They crisp up nicely in the oven.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2011)

blissful said:


> Corned beef!
> My son and I were talking about that last night. Just make them with the reuben ingredients, corned beef, sauerkraut, swiss cheese, rye bread crumbs and thousand island dipping sauce.......mmmmmm.
> 
> I had a couple of them this afternoon--the original ones. MMM They crisp up nicely in the oven.



Good to know they can be made ahead Bliss!!  Holy cow.....Ruben Balls!! *WOW*


----------

